# Puppy night time... getting worse?



## SOS (7 November 2020)

I recently got a new puppy. Now we have had dogs when I was younger, my partner has a dog etc but I have never had a puppy. I’m prepared to be slated if I am doing anything wrong. 
Shes lovely, toileting so well and just a delight to be around. Until it gets to night time... I would like her to sleep downstairs in a crate. For various reasons, I travel around a bit normally (pre COVID) and she needs to be able to sleep in a crate. I also just personally don’t like dogs in the bed/upstairs. I also think it’s a bit risky to leave a puppy unattended loose downstairs all night.
I have read/heard/been told lots of theories on crate training overnight, from just ignore, to go to every whimper, to have them by your bed and move them away. I decided to go with ignoring the crying with scheduled toilet breaks... I’m now thinking I am going about this the wrong way.

During the day she is in and out of her crate. She spends controlled amounts of time in there with her special crate toy, her blanket from mum etc. and is very good.  At night we do last meal at 8.30pm, big playing session so she’s tired then 11pm we do final toilet break and quietly to crate with special toy. Scheduled toilet breaks at 3am then 6.30pm again and up for the day. During toilet breaks she is taken out and basically ignored for 5 minutes until she does or does not toilet. If she does quick fuss and back in.

At night she has been crying but it is getting progressively worse and my neighbours have now expressed their concerns as they can hear her. I have only had her 4 days and was not expecting a silent puppy by any means but I didn’t expect her to be getting worse and the crying is actually increasing.

Night one: She whimpered quietly for the first hour. Then would settle for an hour or so, cry for 10 mins and back to sleep. No accidents, toileted at break.

Night two: Whimpered/howled for 2 hours before settling. Started up again after break for an hour then settled. No accidents, toileted at break.

Night three: Screamed/howled until 3am, did not toilet at break. Screamed again until 5 then slept until 7am (I left her longer so that she actually slept a bit). No accidents.

Night four (last night): Screamed entire night. No settling at all, did not toilet at break. In the end at 6am I came down and put her crate in the lounge and slept on the sofa. She then quietened down and slept fine. No accidents.

Now it sounds to me like she’s getting more and more stressed about the situation particularly as she’s not even relaxed enough to toilet during the break.  I’m now very conscious about upsetting the neighbour and tempted to try having her near me sleeping on either the sofa or bed... but can you then ever wean them out of this?
Any ideas very welcome, really hoping I haven’t ruined my puppy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Clodagh (7 November 2020)

Not advice, but saying what I would do. And you'll get 10 replies and all will be different!
Last meal is 4.30.
Regular bathroom breaks of course all evening.
Bedtime when it suits me, I try to stay up until 1030 for the first week.
I shut them in the crate downstairs and I go to bed. They do not have water in the cratem make sure it is warm and comfortable.
I do not go back into that room until 6am when I get up go down and lift them quickly into the garden, no saying hello.

I think, with lots of pups, I have had one wee in the crate, they can hold on, no biggie if they don't, it does not become a habit.
It is not cruel, they need to learn to deal with their own company.
I really need my sleep and if the pup is inconvenienced so be it.

I'd tell your neighbours its going to a long few nights and go for it.


----------



## alibali (7 November 2020)

.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 November 2020)

I am sure you won't have ruined her!  But I would do things differently.
Where is the other dog?  If the other dog is available to keep the pup company (not in the same crate), I would leave them together and expect pup to settle.
My pups get 4 meals per day, last one just before bed-time, then out, straight into crate with a small treat for going into crate with a toy, door shut.  I usually have 2 pups together but one with canine company works as well, ime.  I don't get up during the night, I don't want to disturb them.  I do usually put 'training pads' in the crate but newspaper will do just as well.
If your pup is having a last meal at 8.30 it is a long time to wait until breakfast, even if that is at 6.30.  Make sure that pup is warm enough overnight as if she is hungry and cold he is bound to be noisy.
I have never had a pup cry overnight, although I did once have an adult dog who cried during the first 2 nights! that I left her with a pup!

ETA, I certainly wouldn't leave any dog, especially a young pup, without water overnight.


----------



## SOS (7 November 2020)

Clodagh said:



			Not advice, but saying what I would do. And you'll get 10 replies and all will be different!
Last meal is 4.30.
Regular bathroom breaks of course all evening.
Bedtime when it suits me, I try to stay up until 1030 for the first week.
I shut them in the crate downstairs and I go to bed. They do not have water in the cratem make sure it is warm and comfortable.
I do not go back into that room until 6am when I get up go down and lift them quickly into the garden, no saying hello.

I think, with lots of pups, I have had one wee in the crate, they can hold on, no biggie if they don't, it does not become a habit.
It is not cruel, they need to learn to deal with their own company.
I really need my sleep and if the pup is inconvenienced so be it.

I'd tell your neighbours its going to a long few nights and go for it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply. The neighbour in question is lovely just understandably values their sleep.




Pearlsasinger said:



			I am sure you won't have ruined her!  But I would do things differently.
Where is the other dog?  If the other dog is available to keep the pup company (not in the same crate), I would leave them together and expect pup to settle.
My pups get 4 meals per day, last one just before bed-time, then out, straight into crate with a small treat for going into crate with a toy, door shut.  I usually have 2 pups together but one with canine company works as well, ime.  I don't get up during the night, I don't want to disturb them.  I do usually put 'training pads' in the crate but newspaper will do just as well.
If your pup is having a last meal at 8.30 it is a long time to wait until breakfast, even if that is at 6.30.  Make sure that pup is warm enough overnight as if she is hungry and cold he is bound to be noisy.
I have never had a pup cry overnight, although I did once have an adult dog who cried during the first 2 nights! that I left her with a pup!

ETA, I certainly wouldn't leave any dog, especially a young pup, without water overnight.
		
Click to expand...

I tried to include as much info in my OP as possible but still managed to miss all this out haha! So my partner does not permanently live with me, him and dog normally stay round 4-5 days a week. Currently my puppy has only had her first vac (she’s 9 and a half weeks old) and other dog, although fully vaccinated, visits many yards and sees their dogs (often unvaccinated) everyday so could bring home disease. Due to this we have decided to not let them mix until she is fully protected.

She gets 4 meals but happy to spread them out and have a later meal. She’s definitely warm enough as I have underfloor heating permenantly on throughout the house. Half her crate is blankets and a thick bed pad so it’s cosy and the other half a thin blanket (so she has the choice of hot or cooler). There are puppy pads underneath that.

She has a heavy ceramic bowl of water.

So other dog won’t be here all the time although my partner will hopefully be moving in early next year. But we need to be independent too. Her and the cat get on VERY well but the cat is not used to being crated!


----------



## Fools Motto (7 November 2020)

I had the spaniel pup in a slightly bigger crate, warm bed at one end, and enough space for some newspaper at the other. Small water bowl on a clip onto the bars. (never used it though!) Compete ignore noises between bedtime at about 11pm, and wake up at 6am. Shut in kitchen.
Both my lurcher pups, were just shut in the kitchen with a bit of paper by the back door. Dog beds as normal with blankets and sheets dependant on time of year. I think I had two or three nights of noises. Just got to ride the storm!! It's worth it in the long run.
Tell the neighbour what you are doing, - it won't last forever! (What breed is the pup by the way??!)


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 November 2020)

saddle over sofa said:



			Thanks for your reply. The neighbour in question is lovely just understandably values their sleep.




I tried to include as much info in my OP as possible but still managed to miss all this out haha! So my partner does not permanently live with me, him and dog normally stay round 4-5 days a week. Currently my puppy has only had her first vac (she’s 9 and a half weeks old) and other dog, although fully vaccinated, visits many yards and sees their dogs (often unvaccinated) everyday so could bring home disease. Due to this we have decided to not let them mix until she is fully protected.

She gets 4 meals but happy to spread them out and have a later meal. She’s definitely warm enough as I have underfloor heating permenantly on throughout the house. Half her crate is blankets and a thick bed pad so it’s cosy and the other half a thin blanket (so she has the choice of hot or cooler). There are puppy pads underneath that.

She has a heavy ceramic bowl of water.

So other dog won’t be here all the time although my partner will hopefully be moving in early next year. But we need to be independent too. Her and the cat get on VERY well but the cat is not used to being crated!
		
Click to expand...


I wouldn't want to crate the cat with the pup!  But can you leave the cat in the same room as the pup?  I wouldn't put the puppy pads under the blanket, that could encourage the pup to wee on the blanket, which you don't want.
I think you will have to ask your neighbours to be patient but explain that you are trying to set the pup up to be independent.  You will notice that although the first people who have answered you don't all do the same with their pups, the one thing we do have in common is to leave the pup overnight without disturbance.

The problem is that when you go down at your planned time, she could take it as a reaction to her cries.


ETA, I have usually allowed pups to meet family dogs who are fit and healthy and go out and about from the beginning.  It is a big difference to expect a young pup cope with  going from living with mum and siblings to being an only dog at 9(?) weeks.  Your cat, if it has the right temperament could prove to be very useful.


----------



## SOS (7 November 2020)

Fools Motto said:



			I had the spaniel pup in a slightly bigger crate, warm bed at one end, and enough space for some newspaper at the other. Small water bowl on a clip onto the bars. (never used it though!) Compete ignore noises between bedtime at about 11pm, and wake up at 6am. Shut in kitchen.
Both my lurcher pups, were just shut in the kitchen with a bit of paper by the back door. Dog beds as normal with blankets and sheets dependant on time of year. I think I had two or three nights of noises. Just got to ride the storm!! It's worth it in the long run.
Tell the neighbour what you are doing, - it won't last forever! (What breed is the pup by the way??!)
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like I need to persevere then. The neighbour knows what I’m doing just ‘didn’t expect it to go on this long’ or be getting worse either. 

She’s a whippet! So doesn’t really bark at night, more whimpering then screeching.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 November 2020)

Do you put a blanket over the crate ?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 November 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			Do you put a blanket over the crate ?
		
Click to expand...


Was just going to suggest this!


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 November 2020)

Mine took about 10 days to a fortnight to start sleeping overnight, she can go about 6-7 hours now. She was one of ten so I understand why she was upset.
I don't want her to toilet in crate.
She's in hall and at first I left bedroom door open but I shut it now.
Good headphones are a Godsend, you could maybe buy your neighbour a pair 
I also left a ticking clock beside her and a radio on low.
Last feed 9.30pm, last toilet midnight, first toilet/first feed anywhere between 6-7.30am

One thing I always do during the day is leave the pup with a Kong with kibble so me disappearing isn't a negative. I need my dogs to be OK alone/travel/overnight in van etc so I try and set them up for this early.


----------



## blackcob (7 November 2020)

Just to prove you'll get at least 10 different replies 😉 I had my last one in a crate by my bedside, no scheduled toilet breaks but taken out if he woke and squeaked. There was another identical crate downstairs for reinforcing daytime settling stuff (me coming and going, being left alone, overtired naps).

I don't mind dogs upstairs or in beds in the long term but it was important to me to have a dog that would settle and sleep in a crate anywhere, any time, due to travelling and competing and whatnot. For me that meant never having a negative experience in the crate, i.e never being left to cry or the opportunity to soil it. Also I live in a terrace so I'd have had two sets of neighbours after me if we'd done cry it out.


----------



## JennBags (7 November 2020)

blackcob said:



			Just to prove you'll get at least 10 different replies 😉 I had my last one in a crate by my bedside, no scheduled toilet breaks but taken out if he woke and squeaked. There was another identical crate downstairs for reinforcing daytime settling stuff (me coming and going, being left alone, overtired naps).

I don't mind dogs upstairs or in beds in the long term but it was important to me to have a dog that would settle and sleep in a crate anywhere, any time, due to travelling and competing and whatnot. For me that meant never having a negative experience in the crate, i.e never being left to cry or the opportunity to soil it. Also I live in a terrace so I'd have had two sets of neighbours after me if we'd done cry it out.
		
Click to expand...

This is what we've done and it's worked for us.


----------



## TGM (7 November 2020)

Agree with blackcob there is a compromise.  You either put the pup in a crate and have it in your bedroom so it has the reassurance of human company but can't get in the bed (remember pup has just left mum and litter and in the wild would be very vulnerable alone at that age).  Or you put the pup in a crate downstairs and sleep nearby (so possibly in the living room and you on the sofa).  Pup then gets the reassurance of people nearby and you and your neighbour get a good night's sleep.  Then when pup is settled in that routine you can gradually move the crate until it is in your desired overnight location.  We did this with our first pup (with me sleeping downstairs with her) and it took about a week to get her settled enough to sleep in the kitchen on her own.


----------



## SOS (7 November 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			Do you put a blanket over the crate ?
		
Click to expand...

No actually. Would you fully cover or just partially?

Thanks for all your replies so far. I really appreciate some more experiences. It seems I need to cut out her scheduled break.

Here’s a picture of her. She is such a lovely little dog, this is just our (MY) one issue I am working on.


----------



## SOS (7 November 2020)

TGM said:



			Agree with blackcob there is a compromise.  You either put the pup in a crate and have it in your bedroom so it has the reassurance of human company but can't get in the bed (remember pup has just left mum and litter and in the wild would be very vulnerable alone at that age).  Or you put the pup in a crate downstairs and sleep nearby (so possibly in the living room and you on the sofa).  Pup then gets the reassurance of people nearby and you and your neighbour get a good night's sleep.  Then when pup is settled in that routine you can gradually move the crate until it is in your desired overnight location.  We did this with our first pup (with me sleeping downstairs with her) and it took about a week to get her settled enough to sleep in the kitchen on her own.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have read about this process and last night she did settle when I came down at 6am and went to sleep on the sofa. Does the transition normally go quite smoothly? I imagined it would take several weeks...


----------



## Goldenstar (7 November 2020)

I would leave the bit with the door uncovered .
I might experiment with where I put the crate as well .
an old fashioned clock with a tick is another thing to try , put it close to the crate .

I am fraud ,I had Dram in a crate by my bed .
On night 4 I had to go out I came back later than I wanted and he just did not want to sleep .
I put him in my arms and took him to bed and he’s been there ever since 🤗


----------



## Goldenstar (7 November 2020)

Btw she’s beautiful .
I would just take her to bed but them I am hopeless


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 November 2020)

saddle over sofa said:



			No actually. Would you fully cover or just partially?

Thanks for all your replies so far. I really appreciate some more experiences. It seems I need to cut out her scheduled break.

Here’s a picture of her. She is such a lovely little dog, this is just our (MY) one issue I am working on.
View attachment 58485

Click to expand...


She is very pretty (and I am not a sight hound fan).  I would cover the crate completely she will probably feel safer that way - and that might encourage the cat to sit on the crate too and keep her company..


----------



## FinnishLapphund (7 November 2020)

blackcob said:



			Just to prove you'll get at least 10 different replies 😉 I had my last one in a crate by my bedside, no scheduled toilet breaks but taken out if he woke and squeaked. There was another identical crate downstairs for reinforcing daytime settling stuff (me coming and going, being left alone, overtired naps).

I don't mind dogs upstairs or in beds in the long term but it was important to me to have a dog that would settle and sleep in a crate anywhere, any time, due to travelling and competing and whatnot. For me that meant never having a negative experience in the crate, i.e never being left to cry or the opportunity to soil it. Also I live in a terrace so I'd have had two sets of neighbours after me if we'd done cry it out.
		
Click to expand...




JennBags said:



			This is what we've done and it's worked for us.
		
Click to expand...




TGM said:



			Agree with blackcob there is a compromise.  You either put the pup in a crate and have it in your bedroom so it has the reassurance of human company but can't get in the bed (remember pup has just left mum and litter and in the wild would be very vulnerable alone at that age).  Or you put the pup in a crate downstairs and sleep nearby (so possibly in the living room and you on the sofa).  Pup then gets the reassurance of people nearby and you and your neighbour get a good night's sleep.  Then when pup is settled in that routine you can gradually move the crate until it is in your desired overnight location.  We did this with our first pup (with me sleeping downstairs with her) and it took about a week to get her settled enough to sleep in the kitchen on her own.
		
Click to expand...

Blackcob's + TGM's replies is closest to what I've done when I've had puppies. But I use puppy pens instead of crates, and at the start I have news papers in one end of the pen. 

Whatever you choose to do, you could for example also try buying an Adaptil diffuser.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 November 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			Btw she’s beautiful .
I would just take her to bed but them I am hopeless
		
Click to expand...


How on earth do you sleep with multiple Labradors on the bed?  On the rare occasions when ours get upstairs they like to play trampolines!  And the Rotters have been worse, they don't even bother to explore first.


----------



## SOS (7 November 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Whatever you choose to do, you could for example also try buying an Adaptil diffuser.
		
Click to expand...

I already have one downstairs in the lounge but granted not in the room her crate is in... so could move it to in there. I also use pet remedy as had good results in the past/at work with it. She responds well to it in other circumstances, relaxes.


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 November 2020)

Just to add I live in a small bungalow so me in bed and pup in hall would be equivalent to pup in room/sleeping on sofa for most people lol.


----------



## blackcob (7 November 2020)

saddle over sofa said:



			Yes I have read about this process and last night she did settle when I came down at 6am and went to sleep on the sofa. Does the transition normally go quite smoothly? I imagined it would take several weeks...
		
Click to expand...

I think mine spent maybe a week on the landing outside the bedroom, then a few nights here and there in the kitchen (with two other dogs) and is now in bed where he likes to be the big spoon. 😳 It was a surprisingly painless process, he housetrained quickly and as an adult I can bung him anywhere. Before anyone says it I've no doubt the next one will be a contradictory pain in the backside to make up for it!


----------



## Littlewills (7 November 2020)

Whippets like to be with people and like to sleep with you. Mine are crate trained happily but I did it in the day time and then they sleep with me over night. I know some people do manage to get them to sleep downstairs alone but its the minority. As a breed they want to be with people and you may well find you are setting yourself up for separation anxiety with the puppy, esp as she is becoming increasingly distressed. It might be worth asking on one of the whippet groups on facebook, to get some whippet specific advice


----------



## Red-1 (7 November 2020)

I use a crate, they have a feed just as they go to bed, after a toilet break. I go back to them early morning, so they are left 10/11pm until 5am. 

If one has made a fuss I have slept downstairs, but not talking to them particularly. I do put a blanket over the cage so they can feel safe. 

I must have been lucky as we haven't had much fuss over the pups we have had.


----------



## TGM (7 November 2020)

saddle over sofa said:



			No actually. Would you fully cover or just partially?

Thanks for all your replies so far. I really appreciate some more experiences. It seems I need to cut out her scheduled break.

Here’s a picture of her. She is such a lovely little dog, this is just our (MY) one issue I am working on.
View attachment 58485

Click to expand...

Presumably this is a whippet puppy?  Very beautiful!  But as a whippet owner I can confirm 
they do like company and warmth!  So whilst you can wean her off the night time company gradually, you do need to make sure her overnight quarters are extremely comfy and warm.  With ours we used a folded double duvet in the crate, and at this time of year an small oil-filled radiator next to it.  Whippets are a pain in the arse when they get cold, in my experience! We didn't do a scheduled toilet break with ours overnight - she has always had a very strong bladder.  First night we put her to bed at midnight and my husband let her out at 5.45pm (which is when he normally gets up).  But by a week she was going 10pm to 5.45pm easily.  I know people say (particularly with whippets) to take them into your bed as puppies, but if you ever want to go away it can create problems if they have never learnt to settle to sleep on their own.  I know several people who have problems getting holiday cover for their dogs because they are used to sleeping in bedrooms or on/in the beds.


----------



## Moobli (7 November 2020)

Blackcob’s reply is closest to what I do too.  My pups sleep either in a soft crate or dog bed by the side of my bed from day one.  Never have a problem with them settling and I’m a light sleeper, so any movement and fidgeting means I’m awake to take pup out to the loo.
If you really don’t fancy having pup in the bedroom then I would sleep next to the crate/bed on the sofa or camp bed.  I hate the thought of leaving a pup to cry itself to sleep, a bit like babies, it just goes against my natural instincts.  Small pups have left the security and company of mum and siblings and everything they know.  Imo it’s the new owner’s job to take over the mantle and do whatever is required to settle the pup in to his new home with as little upset as possible.  Some pups need more in the way of comfort than others.
Beautiful pup btw.


----------



## planete (7 November 2020)

My Border Terrier slept in my bed as a pup, my lurcher in a crate in the bedroom, the foster pups in a crate with the adult dogs around.  I try not to let a pup cry in a crate.  All my dogs have transitioned easily to sleeping in a different room from us and can be left for hours, even in strange places.  I am fearful stressed puppies may become neurotic adults. I have seen the result of stress in some foster pups and it is something i am keen to avoid.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 November 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			How on earth do you sleep with multiple Labradors on the bed?  On the rare occasions when ours get upstairs they like to play trampolines!  And the Rotters have been worse, they don't even bother to explore first.
		
Click to expand...

Only my dog sleeps on my bed .


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 November 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			Only my dog sleeps on my bed .
		
Click to expand...


I don't get the idea of 'my' dog in a family home tbh, and I'm not going to get into the sleeping arrangements of you and OH


----------



## Clodagh (7 November 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I don't get the idea of 'my' dog in a family home tbh, and I'm not going to get into the sleeping arrangements of you and OH 

Click to expand...

LOL Well we have four but only one is allowed on the bed.  
And as for my OH...
Seeing she is a whippet I think it has been covered by an actual whippet owner but I hear they are prone to needinees and being clingy. Can they wear rugs overnight? I bet she is cold, too.


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 November 2020)

i tried to leav my little terrier in his crate downstairs with my other dog in the same room.  he shrieked his head off and as i am in a terraced property and one of my neighbours was a lorry driver who had to get up at 5 am i couldnt leave him to make so much noise.  i had his cage in my bedroom right next to the bed so i could put my hand through the bars of the cage to reassure him.  i think he was in the bedroom for a couple of weeks and then progressed to downstairs and was fine.  if you join any of the whippet groups on facebook you will see that you are not alone as whippets seem to be very needy...you can also ask for advice on there.   if your other half's dog is vaccinated he should be fine to mix with yours.. when i got my puppy he had to mix with my other dog straight away..


----------



## L&M (7 November 2020)

Whippets are notorious for separation anxiety - we tried to crate train ours but he only got worse as the night's went on. We compromised by leaving him in the kitchen, with our other dog for company, and scheduled night time toileting. He will still occasionally whine at night but we now feel confident we can ignore him as a not a hunger or toileting issue.

He is still at his happiest snuggled up in bed with us though, and we allow both through in the morning whilst we have a coffee in bed!


----------



## Moobli (7 November 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I don't get the idea of 'my' dog in a family home tbh, and I'm not going to get into the sleeping arrangements of you and OH 

Click to expand...

why not?  My dogs are mine, hubby’s dogs are his.  There’s no way he’d be having mine if we divorced.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 November 2020)

Moobli said:



			why not?  My dogs are mine, hubby’s dogs are his.  There’s no way he’d be having mine if we divorced.
		
Click to expand...


Do you work/compete yours?

I was talking about *family* pets.


----------



## Aphria (7 November 2020)

My 12wk old Lurcher just sleeps in his comfy bed downstairs in the kitchen. We just leave a dim light on for him and there hasn't been a peep. We do have a crate for him but decided against it for nighttime. He wasn't toilet trained when we got him 2 weeks ago so I didn't feel comfortable caging him. I just cleaned up the mess on the floor when I came down at 7.00. He always peed away from his bed so I thought it would cause anxiety if he was forced to do it where he slept. Anyway, 2 weeks on and he's been holding it himself from 10.30ish to 7.00 so I havent been coming down to a mess. I think we're lucky with him perhaps, but I feel it would be different story in the crate. For him anyway.


----------



## paddy555 (7 November 2020)

Moobli said:



			Blackcob’s reply is closest to what I do too.  My pups sleep either in a soft crate or dog bed by the side of my bed from day one.  Never have a problem with them settling and I’m a light sleeper, so any movement and fidgeting means I’m awake to take pup out to the loo.
If you really don’t fancy having pup in the bedroom then I would sleep next to the crate/bed on the sofa or camp bed.  I hate the thought of leaving a pup to cry itself to sleep, a bit like babies, it just goes against my natural instincts.  Small pups have left the security and company of mum and siblings and everything they know.  Imo it’s the new owner’s job to take over the mantle and do whatever is required to settle the pup in to his new home with as little upset as possible.  Some pups need more in the way of comfort than others.
Beautiful pup btw.
		
Click to expand...

this is what I would do in theory with a dog bed by the bed so I could reach down and stroke the pup. I would crate train later. In practise however I would follow GS's suggestion. The dog would sleep in the bed with me. There is no way I could let that gorgeous pup cry. It would be best we slept together and both got a decent night's sleep.


----------



## SOS (7 November 2020)

I know whippets have a reputation for being very clingy. Luckily she will be coming to work with my everyday so won’t be alone much, however at night time hopefully we will be able to train a separate sleep!

I chose the breed, for many reasons but also as my partner also has a 7/8 whippet(that sleeps fine in a crate) and so do about 15 of our friends! I r think they have become a very popular country dog in recent years. All of our friends dogs, bar two families, sleep away from the owners. So I know it is possible but will just take time and perhaps more effort than other breeds.


----------



## SusieT (7 November 2020)

I dont think you are doing anything wrong as such, its just bad timing, have you tried a low radio? clock with heartbeat?
I actually think you are doing everything right.
What about a stuffed kong for when you put her back in crate? 
I'd alaso take neighbours a box of choc, wine and ear plugs and say so sorry, shes just settling and will soon be over it (but bear in mind you may need to compromise onw here she sleeps if she really isnt settling if only to avoid pissing off neighbour..)


----------



## SusieT (7 November 2020)

ps- I would crate train now, I think its an excellent idea. I wouldnt have her loose for same reasons as you.


----------



## SusieT (7 November 2020)

also- if it doesnt settle soon - get a behaviourist out so you can nip a problem in the bud. Try an adaptil collar/pet remedy spray.


----------



## Moobli (7 November 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Do you work/compete yours?

I was talking about *family* pets.
		
Click to expand...

Mine are companions first and foremost.


----------



## SOS (7 November 2020)

The clock idea I may as well try, just now where to get a clock from...

Also will try radio/music, I’m a fairly heavy sleeper... also why I’ve been coping okayish 4 days in.

As per previous post, if anything she is too warm, I have the underfloor heating on all the time, it’s nearly 21c in there at all times! (Heating is included in bills) Hence also why she has lots of blankets on one side then a thinner side.




SusieT said:



			also- if it doesnt settle soon - get a behaviourist out so you can nip a problem in the bud. Try an adaptil collar/pet remedy spray.
		
Click to expand...

This is very much on the agenda if things don’t improve within a week or so. I’m a big believer in professional help!!


----------



## SAujla (7 November 2020)

Can you sleep downstairs just for a few nights and then move back up after that? I'd also start pushing the 3am toilet break back slowly to 3.15am then 3.30am etc. Don't have to physical a play session before sleeping, sometimes it can raise their energy levels a lot, if the pup has a favourite chew toy let them chew on that before sleeping. 

I'd also definitely get a crate cover as well, can find one to fit your crate on amazon.


----------



## chaps89 (7 November 2020)

I'm afraid I can't help on the problem front as it's many many years since I had a puppy.
But I just had to say she's gorgeous!


----------



## SOS (7 November 2020)

SAujla said:



			Can you sleep downstairs just for a few nights and then move back up after that? I'd also start pushing the 3am toilet break back slowly to 3.15am then 3.30am etc. Don't have to physical a play session before sleeping, sometimes it can raise their energy levels a lot, if the pup has a favourite chew toy let them chew on that before sleeping.

I'd also definitely get a crate cover as well, can find one to fit your crate on amazon.
		
Click to expand...

We have the play at 8.30 after dinner and normally lasts until 9.30 then start to wind down.
I’m happy to sleep downstairs. I can sleep most places and be fairly happy.


----------



## Annette4 (7 November 2020)

I think I've been a very lucky sighthound owner as both of mine whinged a bit on the first night or two then slept through. I found with Dobby that toilet breaks in the night made him worse so stopped those and he slept through. That being said mine have always had another dog in the crate next to them. 

Some like to be snuggled (Fizz weirdly doesn't for a bed, she only wants to be under a blanket on the sofa) but does insist on her pj's when it's cold. The whole street knows if I've not put them on! Whereas Dobby doesn't much need pj's but wants a blanket to bury himself under 

I have always left mine to cry it out which has always worked but it might be a case of seeing what works be it the radio, no toilet breaks, a jumper etc.


----------



## SOS (7 November 2020)

Right.. after much deliberation here is tonight’s plan.

I haven’t managed to source a clock.
We will be sleeping the lounge in a covered crate with myself on the sofa with the aim to get a quieter night and move her slowly away. We will not be having a toilet break unless she’s quiet than starts whining. We are having a later dinner than usual. We are going to have quiet music on. The cat will be allowed in and various other things. Tomorrow morning we are going to get wine and headphones for the neighbour!

Thankyou you for all the advice and nice comments about her. Her name is Mouse and here she is with her best friend Badger the cat.


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 November 2020)

The first few nights I did stay with mine after night time toilet breaks, next to the crate listening to music on headphones and then crept back to bed once she'd gone over 😂


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 November 2020)

She is probably missing the cat but I would be reluctant to suggest leaving the cat in the crate, just in case.  A cat can do a lot of damage in a short time to a small pup.  How would you feel about leaving the crate door open to allow the cat access?


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 November 2020)

I just took it to mean the cat being in the same room.


----------



## SOS (7 November 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			I just took it to mean the cat being in the same room.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that’s what I meant! Cat always sleeps with me (don’t judge my cat dog bias) so he will be on sofa with me most likely. Not in the crate! I was joking earlier, I would not put two animals in a crate together and obviously there are many reasons that is not a good idea, including the stress to the cat at not being able to access his resources and being in a cage.


----------



## HashRouge (7 November 2020)

saddle over sofa said:



			Right.. after much deliberation here is tonight’s plan.

I haven’t managed to source a clock.
We will be sleeping the lounge in a covered crate with myself on the sofa with the aim to get a quieter night and move her slowly away. We will not be having a toilet break unless she’s quiet than starts whining. We are having a later dinner than usual. We are going to have quiet music on. The cat will be allowed in and various other things. Tomorrow morning we are going to get wine and headphones for the neighbour!

Thankyou you for all the advice and nice comments about her. Her name is Mouse and here she is with her best friend Badger the cat.
View attachment 58502

Click to expand...

I know nothing about training puppies but oh my goodness that photo 😍


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 November 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			I just took it to mean the cat being in the same room.
		
Click to expand...


Yes that's what I meant in my first post but I can see why pup feels bereft overnight if she and the cat get on so well and spend time cuddling as closely as in that photo.  This is one reason why I always prefer to have 2 pups, except in particular circumstances.


----------



## SOS (8 November 2020)

Very positive update, silent with myself sleeping in the same room. And I mean silent, whimpered for maybe 10 seconds which I ‘shh’d’ then she slept all night. 

The crate WAS covered with two blankets and box on top to stop them moving if she clawed at the side. When I woke up the cat had removed the blanket and had it half way across the room as a bed...!
We also didn’t have music on or anything as tbh I forgot... I was a bit zombie like by yesterday bed.

No accidents and just been out for her morning toilet. We are going to have a play and breakfast.

Now I guess it will be slowly weaning her away from me over the next few weeks. I think tomorrow we may try on the other side of the room (partially in my sight and can still hear me breathing).


----------



## Clodagh (8 November 2020)

Well done, that sounds great.


----------



## Clodagh (8 November 2020)

J


Moobli said:



			Mine are companions first and foremost.
		
Click to expand...

Same, the yellows are mine and the blacks his. If we split up that’s how they would go too.
Same with my first marriage, I had one and he had one, here was no debate about who had which.


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 November 2020)

dont try and move it too fast just because one night went well.  i would do 2 or 3 nights as you are so she stays confident and then slowly move away. if you rush it now you may put her back even further.. glad you have had one good night though...


----------



## Moobli (8 November 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			dont try and move it too fast just because one night went well.  i would do 2 or 3 nights as you are so she stays confident and then slowly move away. if you rush it now you may put her back even further.. glad you have had one good night though...
		
Click to expand...

definitely this 👆🏼  You need her to feel relaxed and secure before moving on to the next phase.


----------



## SAujla (8 November 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			dont try and move it too fast just because one night went well.  i would do 2 or 3 nights as you are so she stays confident and then slowly move away. if you rush it now you may put her back even further.. glad you have had one good night though...
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this 100%, although don't do what I did and stay downstairs for the first month (in another room I must add) when there really wasn't any need too after the first week. 

Give her time I think you'll be surprised at how quickly she settles then you'll have a whole host of other problems to enjoy! Teething, training and entertaining the pup 👍🙂


----------



## SOS (9 November 2020)

Another perfect night, really pleased with her. She loves being warm and we are currently snuggled on the sofa together and last night I lifted up her folded blanket in her crate and she crawled under like a duvet and seemed very happy.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 November 2020)

I'm glad you both had a better night.


----------



## Goldenstar (9 November 2020)

So am I .


----------



## SOS (10 November 2020)

So last night I really wasn’t well, feverish and vomiting. All I wanted was to sleep in my bed rather than the sweaty sofa (why are they always so hot?!) so I did. I put her to bed as normal, she snuggled down and there she stayed quietly until 6am. I was on and off asleep all night and didn’t hear a peep. I know it could of gone really badly but luckily it didn’t, and I really did feel awfully ill. We have now spent the morning having a cuddle on the sofa and lots of playing for being such a clever puppy.

I feel a little better today but haven’t dared eat... now do I go back to sofa tonight or continue as I mean to go on?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 November 2020)

I would carry on from where you are now.  I'm glad you seem to have solved your problem.


----------



## SOS (10 November 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I would carry on from where you are now.  I'm glad you seem to have solved your problem.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou and thanks to everyone for their advice.


----------



## SAujla (10 November 2020)

saddle over sofa said:



			Thankyou and thanks to everyone for their advice.
		
Click to expand...

Carry on as you are now, no need to go back a step and it sounds like the pup is making the adjustment into her new home


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 November 2020)

just read this, thats great, hopefully she now feels more secure and will settle. hope you are feeling a bit better today


----------

